# The UK native thread



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

I have noticed a few people on the forum keeping UK native spiders, so I thought I would start a thread, where we can chat about them and people can share pictures 



I mainly keep Tegeneria _spp._, and have had some sucsess with breeding them last year, but year I have bred widows, mouse spiders and orb weavers,.










^ False Widows










^ Mouse spiders

So get chatting


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

i keep euscorpius flavicaudis.. the only native (introduced 1860) scorp


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

spinnin_tom said:


> i keep euscorpius flavicaudis.. the only native (introduced 1860) scorp


Nice :gasp:

Any pictures dude ?


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Biggys said:


> Nice :gasp:
> 
> Any pictures dude ?


 
will put some on tonight of them and their set ups. i'm going to the invicta arachnid meet in a minute and after that i'm going blacklighting  will bring my camera and will get some pics of them in the wild (they [10/15000] live on a big wall)

EDIT: i've been keeping them in cricket tubs. they are great since they live in little cracks in brick. they don't need an awful lot of room, they are communal so long as you don't have one huge on and one baby because they will get eaten, naturally... not as communal as P. imperator for example, but communal nevertheless


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

spinnin_tom said:


> will put some on tonight of them and their set ups. i'm going to the invicta arachnid meet in a minute and after that i'm going blacklighting  will bring my camera and will get some pics of them in the wild (*they [10/15000] live on a big wall*)


:gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:


I'm moving to kent.......:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Nice! I've wanted some for a while...

Pic pls now!


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Also just to Add, the slings in my first post are for sale soon, price for postage : victory:


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Biggys said:


> Also just to Add, the slings in my first post are for sale soon, price for postage : victory:


there's also a lot of S. florentina there. scares the :censor: out of me when i switch from uv to white light.. a big pair of green fangs an inch in front of me.. their venom is quite potent i've heard (most venomous Euro spp)


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

spinnin_tom said:


> there's also a lot of S. florentina there. scares the :censor: out of me when i switch from uv to white light.. a big pair of green fangs an inch in front of me.. their venom is quite potent i've heard (most venomous Euro spp)


P.M sent : victory:


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Biggys said:


> P.M sent : victory:


and replied


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Can't wait to see these scorp pictures XD


----------



## peterparker (Nov 11, 2010)

I must admit to having a soft spot for some of our native sp. I have a couple of T.gigantea which I have found running round the house, I also have a nursery spider Pisaura miribalis who's great to watch. One of the T.gigantea's I found last year dropped an egg sac within weeks of finding her, then another sac about 5 wks later so there's alot of them running round now!
T.gianteas'
















Teamwork
















Steatoda bipunctata from shed (Jesus face!)








Thanatus alpinus (in with crix)
















Nursery spider



















That's the ones I've been keeping lately, great to watch as they have more attitude than any of the T's I have, the nursery one proper rears up and jumps up and down if it see you near tub.....although they should all be happy, they get fed regularly and with tasty roaches so I don't think they're complaining :lol2:


----------



## Corsetts (Dec 8, 2008)

spinnin_tom said:


> there's also a lot of S. florentina there. scares the :censor: out of me when i switch from uv to white light.. a big pair of green fangs an inch in front of me.. their venom is quite potent i've heard (most venomous Euro spp)


Yup, we have loads here too, I uploaded a vid sometime last year of a large female living just outside our back door.

I got bitten by a juvenile a few Years ago, it was trapped against my arm (unknowingly) when I carried a pile of washing in.
Surprisingly painful nip for such a tiny spider!


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Corsetts said:


> Yup, we have loads here too, I uploaded a vid sometime last year of a large female living just outside our back door.
> 
> I got bitten by a juvenile a few Years ago, it was trapped against my arm (unknowingly) when I carried a pile of washing in.
> Surprisingly painful nip for such a tiny spider!


They have huge fangs for their size, I found one crawling on me in bed one night a few years ago, and screamed like a little girl before flinging it across the room. Then I wouldn't let hubby go to sleep until he had found it, which took a while because it had gone behind the chest of drawers.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

pics currently in the usb  between my camera and photobucket.. about half way done so pics will be on her within the next hour, i'll edit this post and add the pics of them here


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*re*

lots of false widows down here ,also i think segestria sp ,snake back spider ,wanted to ask ,is the pattern of a t,gigantea differant from a smaller tengaria house spider ,would like to see pics ,sorry for speling ,not to hot on the natives names


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

mattykyuss said:


> lots of false widows down here ,also i think segestria sp ,snake back spider ,wanted to ask ,is the pattern of a t,gigantea differant from a smaller tengaria house spider ,would like to see pics ,sorry for speling ,not to hot on the natives names


the list could probably go on. the ones you listed probably haven't even covered the tip of the iceberg. i was surprised to see how many native inverts we get.. albeit numerous were introduced, but a couple of hundred years ago, such as the Euscorpius flavicaudis i mentioned


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

*added pics to a new reply *









that's an idea of the size.









this is my largest (probably female) on her own, in the smallest faunarium. they can be kept communally, but at the moment i'm not risking it, in something so small as that faun. the rest are in the nice looking cricket tubs 

will put more pics on, but the upload took too long, so i cancelled it


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

spinnin_tom said:


> image
> that's an idea of the size.
> 
> image
> ...


 
:mf_dribble: WOW :mf_dribble: I have never seen a native scorpion


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

Those scorps look awesome!
I want some! :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

boabloketony said:


> :mf_dribble: WOW :mf_dribble: I have never seen a native scorpion


they aren't really native.. but after about 150 ish years, they pretty much are


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

spinnin_tom said:


> they aren't really native.. but after about 150 ish years, they pretty much are


According to some sources that makes them native... actually I think after 50 years things are considered native. It depends of course who you ask, after all, all species present in Britain are relatively (geologically speaking) recent introdcutions since the last ice age.

Either way, I want one (or 5) because they look *awesome*.


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

spinnin_tom said:


> image
> that's an idea of the size.
> 
> image
> ...


I'm stupidly jelous right now :devil:




:lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

i also went hunting today, saw lots of smooth and palmate newts swimming around in the local stagnant pond. i found about 6 pill wood lice or millipedes, a little millipede and 3 species of centipede.. all of which (apart from the newts, which i didn't catch) are now saying hello to the Euscorps  i'll put a pics up of one of the centipedes, it's mahoosive


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

spinnin_tom said:


> i also went hunting today, saw lots of smooth and palmate newts swimming around in the local stagnant pond. i found about 6 pill wood lice or millipedes, a little millipede and 3 species of centipede.. all of which (apart from the newts, which i didn't catch) are now saying hello to the Euscorps  i'll put a pics up of one of the centipedes, it's mahoosive


Nice 

I have never had much luck with uk native pedes


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Biggys said:


> Nice
> 
> I have never had much luck with uk native pedes


if i don't they can always live in the garden lol 
the little pill (i'm not sure if they are millipedes or not) wood lice are neat


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Biggys said:


> Nice
> 
> I have never had much luck with uk native pedes


Try my bathroom, it's full of UK native centipede's living happy as can be :?

I moved a spider plant to water it yesterday and found too baby pedes, as well as seeing the largest native pede I've ever seen in there a few months back (not sure but looked to be nearing 3" :devil.

Also there's a healthy population of weevils of some sort and plenty of woodlice and dermestids.


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

spinnin_tom said:


> if i don't they can always live in the garden lol
> the little pill (i'm not sure if they are millipedes or not) wood lice are neat


They are called pill bugs I think :lol2:

Yeah good plan 


I was out bug hunting yesterday, and a earwig ran on my hand I wasn't expecting it, I swung round and punched it into the wall, Cut all my knuckles :blush:

Was a pretty embarrassing moment, seeing as I was holding the teggies, and crapped it when an earwig ran on my hand :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Your "pill" bugs are most likely woodlice. Probably Armadillidium vulgare ( if i've spelt it correctly :lol: )


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Hedgewitch said:


> Try my bathroom, it's full of UK native centipede's living happy as can be :?
> 
> I moved a spider plant to water it yesterday and found too baby pedes, as well as seeing the largest native pede I've ever seen in there a few months back (not sure but looked to be nearing 3" :devil.
> 
> Also there's a healthy population of weevils of some sort and plenty of woodlice and dermestids.


 
Centipedes in the bathroom :gasp:

Sounds like a bad movie :lol:


But I would be checking the toilet seat, I wouldn't want to get bitten on the arse by a centipede :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Biggys said:


> They are called pill bugs I think :lol2:
> 
> Yeah good plan
> 
> ...


ha i'm the same with bees and wasps. i'm fin holding my scorpions, which probably have equal or greater pain with regards to venom as a bee, but when a bee flies past, i lash out and normally if i'm with my mum she gets a smack in the face lol.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

snowgoose said:


> Your "pill" bugs are most likely woodlice. Probably Armadillidium vulgare ( if i've spelt it correctly :lol: )


yes. looks like them 
cheers goose


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

spinnin_tom said:


> yes. looks like them
> cheers goose


No worries, they are great little woodlice


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

spinnin_tom said:


> ha i'm the same with bees and wasps. i'm fin holding my scorpions, which probably have equal or greater pain with regards to venom as a bee, but when a bee flies past, i lash out and normally if i'm with my mum she gets a smack in the face lol.


:lol2:

I used to hate wasps, as when I was little a wasp stung me in the mouth :devil:


But I like them now, cool little things ^.^


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

are garden spiders there?


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

HABU said:


> are garden spiders there?
> 
> image


Thats an agriope I think, we do get them here but not often, I had one a while back she made an amazing egg sac, I shall try and find the pictures 




















PIctures for Mr HABU


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Biggys said:


> Thats an agriope I think, we do get them here but not often, I had one a while back she made an amazing egg sac, I shall try and find the pictures


 argiope aurantia: victory:


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Biggys said:


> :lol2:
> 
> I used to hate wasps, as when I was little a wasp stung me in the mouth :devil:
> 
> ...



eughh.. got stung in the mouth by a bee, which is why i have a phobia


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Biggys said:


> Thats an agriope I think, we do get them here but not often, I had one a while back she made an amazing egg sac, I shall try and find the pictures
> 
> 
> image
> ...


ah, very good!:notworthy:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

HABU said:


> argiope aurantia: victory:


Stunning 



spinnin_tom said:


> eughh.. got stung in the mouth by a bee, which is why i have a phobia


Ouch :devil:

Lucky I was young enough to forget it 



HABU said:


> ah, very good!:notworthy:


Thanks dude :2thumb:


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

HABU said:


> are garden spiders there?
> 
> image


Our "garden spiders" are the rather more boring _Araneus diademus_...


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

I have decided my Adult female Teggie is evil :lol2:

I put in 2 woodlice, she killed them both and then went back to hide LMAO!


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

Biggys said:


> I have decided my Adult female Teggie is evil :lol2:
> 
> I put in 2 woodlice, she killed them both and then went back to hide LMAO!


Did she kill them and eat them?:grin1:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Stelios said:


> Did she kill them and eat them?:grin1:


Nope :lol2:


Just bit them and ran off back into her hide :lol:


----------



## Dayle (Jan 18, 2010)

spinnin_tom said:


> image
> that's an idea of the size.
> 
> image
> ...



thats impressive mate, ive never seen them before they look awsome


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Dayle said:


> thats impressive mate, ive never seen them before they look awsome


you're not too far away (maybe an hour, i don't know) if you want to get some


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

spinnin_tom said:


> you're not too far away (maybe an hour, i don't know) if you want to get some


Are they relativeley easy to care for..:2thumb:


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Trootle said:


> Are they relativeley easy to care for..:2thumb:


yup. room temperature, a single one needs something like a cricket tub.. a small faun is better, naturally you need something a lot bigger if you keep them communally. i have them on coir, but have been told a 50/50 mix of coir and sand is better. they need something to hide in and a small water pot (not pictured) plus whatever looks nice. they eat a cricket a week and as you can see, they tolerate being held


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

Ooooh.. They sound relativley easy!! Im going to have to take a trip to Kent sometime :2thumb:


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Trootle said:


> Ooooh.. They sound relativley easy!! Im going to have to take a trip to Kent sometime :2thumb:


go on the last wed of the month.. you might see me


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

hahahaha.. it wont be that soon! My mum wotn drive me any where.. Let alone a 2 hour trip to get a scorpion!!!!!


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Trootle said:


> hahahaha.. it wont be that soon! My mum wotn drive me any where.. Let alone a 2 hour trip to get a scorpion!!!!!


hehe. get saving then.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

bump. lets keep this thread alive


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

spinnin_tom said:


> bump. lets keep this thread alive


Thanks dude 


So anyone got anything new ?

I got some more widows and about 200+ slings with her :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

^that's nuts 
i moved the 3 biggest Euscorpius into the 9L rub


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

Do mealworms count to be discussed in this thread?? :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Trootle said:


> Do mealworms count to be discussed in this thread?? :lol2:


um.... no


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

Damn  :lol2:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

spinnin_tom said:


> ^that's nuts
> i moved the 3 biggest Euscorpius into the 9L rub


Nice one dude 



Trootle said:


> Do mealworms count to be discussed in this thread?? :lol2:





spinnin_tom said:


> um.... no


 
Tom is too quick


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

hehehehe.... 
you guys are just slow 
just checked on my false widow, her abdomen is tiny and there is a white ball in web by her :L


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

spinnin_tom said:


> hehehehe....
> you guys are just slow
> *just checked on my false widow, her abdomen is tiny and there is a white ball in web by her* :L


She popped then dude 

Congrats :2thumb::no1:


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Biggys said:


> She popped then dude
> 
> Congrats :2thumb::no1:


i guess so.
play it by ear... the garden can have her babies... lol jks


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

spinnin_tom said:


> i guess so.
> play it by ear... the garden can have her babies... lol jks


:lol2:


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Hmm think it's about time I posted in here lol

I have a few spiders ( no idea what they are ) one currently carrying a sac around also have some Garden spider slings ( can't remember what species they are though :lol:


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

snowgoose said:


> Hmm think it's about time I posted in here lol
> 
> I have a few spiders ( no idea what they are ) one currently carrying a sac around also have some Garden spider slings ( can't remember what species they are though :lol:


cool.. i found a garden spider carrying an egg sac around :L didn't take her though

will put more Euscorp pics up, i got one against a piece of paper. i bought some tracing paper so i'll give a crack at drawing.. i mean cheating


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

snowgoose said:


> Hmm think it's about time I posted in here lol
> 
> I have a few spiders ( no idea what they are ) one currently carrying a sac around also have some Garden spider slings ( can't remember what species they are though :lol:


Congratulations.


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

mcluskyisms said:


> Congratulations.


was that congratulations form the heart CG or just more of your sarcasm lol


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

last pics are blurry 'cos she'd had enough and decided to make a break for under the sofa... they are pretty slow luckily


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

snowgoose said:


> was that congratulations form the heart CG or just more of your sarcasm lol


The heart man, you know me


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

mcluskyisms said:


> The heart man, you know me


Yes, I do know you, that's why I asked :lol:

Anyway found my old ID on the spider, and the slings are _Larinioides cornutus_


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

snowgoose said:


> Yes, I do know you, that's why I asked :lol:


C'mon man, I aint that bad innit???


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

spinnin_tom said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> ...


They are awweessoome! :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Trootle said:


> They are awweessoome! :lol2:


thanks.
my printer wizard is being a testicle and not responding.. no drawings tonight


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

spinnin_tom said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Awwwwwwwwwweeeeesomeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :flrt:


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

over the last couple of days i've been tipping logs..
i found lots of millipedes, centipedes, devils coach horse and a little slow worm, which now resides in a 9L rub.. i figured it's not illegal and i can provide it with a steady source of food.. why not  besides, there are lots there.. i checked


----------



## hadgo (Jan 1, 2009)

spinnin_tom said:


> over the last couple of days i've been tipping logs..
> i found lots of millipedes, centipedes, devils coach horse and a little slow worm, which now resides in a 9L rub.. i figured it's not illegal and i can provide it with a steady source of food.. why not  besides, there are lots there.. i checked


I didn't think you could keep them as pets, good luck anyway! :O I always wonderd what it would be like keep a grass snake as a pet, then I remembered how much they stink and how bad that would be :|


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

hadgo said:


> I didn't think you could keep them as pets, good luck anyway! :O I always wonderd what it would be like keep a grass snake as a pet, then I remembered how much they stink and how bad that would be :|


yep.. perfectly legal.
you can keep grass snakes, but they eat live amphibians


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

my British spiders-
my british spiders :: julynokian8128.jpg picture by 123dragon1 - Photobucket
Mm house spider
my british spiders :: julynokian8128.jpg picture by 123dragon1 - Photobucket
second male house spider
my british spiders :: julynokian8128.jpg picture by 123dragon1 - Photobucket
spotted wolf spider
my british spiders :: julynokian8128.jpg picture by 123dragon1 - Photobucket
spotted wolf spider number 2
my british spiders :: julynokian8128.jpg picture by 123dragon1 - Photobucket
spotted wolf spider number 3


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

the last wolf pic is epic. i love the enclosure. that's one of the nice cricket tubs right? i tried mixing stones and coir with my Euscorpius' . it sort of worked... i might move them into a 3 foot viv, but would i ever see them? i'd need to breed and keep the babies for that to work methinks.


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

spinnin_tom said:


> the last wolf pic is epic. i love the enclosure. that's one of the nice cricket tubs right? i tried mixing stones and coir with my Euscorpius' . it sort of worked... i might move them into a 3 foot viv, but would i ever see them? i'd need to breed and keep the babies for that to work methinks.


yh that is my Favourite, yes that's the nice cricket tub, i want to do something like that with the other two once they haven't got egg sacks or babies to look after.

the last spider also lives with a small group of woodlice to keep it clean, plus she eats the babies so i dont need to feed her much


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

spinnin_tom said:


> over the last couple of days i've been tipping logs..
> i found lots of millipedes, centipedes, devils coach horse and a little slow worm, which now resides in a 9L rub.. i figured it's not illegal and i can provide it with a steady source of food.. why not  besides, there are lots there.. i checked


Not illegal, just frowned upon massively.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

GRB said:


> Not illegal, just frowned upon massively.


exactly.


----------



## scotgirl7870 (Apr 28, 2011)

Just found a load of baby spiders near me that look very like Araneus Diadematus only they're white. Anyone any idea what they are?


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

scotgirl7870 said:


> Just found a load of baby spiders near me that look very like Araneus Diadematus only they're white. Anyone any idea what they are?


maybe a white morph?
or just where they are slings though..


----------



## scotgirl7870 (Apr 28, 2011)

I'll try and post some pics tomorrow night and see what everyone thinks


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

scotgirl7870 said:


> I'll try and post some pics tomorrow night and see what everyone thinks


Are they pure white or do they have any patten?


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

spinnin_tom said:


> maybe a white morph?
> or just where they are slings though..


Where do you get this white morph from? White spiders are just a sp of a white spider.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Stelios said:


> Where do you get this white morph from? White spiders are just a sp of a white spider.


just guesses..


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

I dont think spiders can be morphs they lack he melanin and other pigments that allow morphs to be created


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm actually new to keeping "trues" haha.

But, I do have some little false widow or something Ive been keeping for a couple of weeks and feeding crickets, I like him. Takes crickets down like no ones business, innit???


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

mcluskyisms said:


> I'm actually new to keeping "trues" haha.
> 
> But, I do have some little false widow or something Ive been keeping for a couple of weeks and feeding crickets, I like him. Takes crickets down like no ones business, innit???


mine takes crix bigger than it


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

GRB said:


> Not illegal, just frowned upon massively.


No it is in fact ilegal to even disturb slow worms.
They are covered by the wildlife and countryside Act 1981, as all wildlife is but then you are still allowed to collect and keep.
Slowworms are also covered by the conservation of habitats and species regu's 2010.


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

mcluskyisms said:


> I'm actually new to keeping "trues" haha.
> 
> But, I do have some little false widow or something Ive been keeping for a couple of weeks and feeding crickets, I like him. Takes crickets down like no ones business, innit???


If you want some other True spiders I have a few hundered slings :lol2:


----------



## scotgirl7870 (Apr 28, 2011)

They're white with very pale brown legs. And the cross like the diadematus is very pale brown.


----------



## scotgirl7870 (Apr 28, 2011)

it's like the colours have been reversed


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

scotgirl7870 said:


> They're white with very pale brown legs. And the cross like the diadematus is very pale brown.


Hmm, was gonna say they could possibly be Larinioides cornutus but I don't think so if they have a cross


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

GRB said:


> Not illegal, just frowned upon massively.


I frowned once, didn't like it.... 

Plus apparently it can give you crows feet. Not like I'm the kinda guy who would want a birds foot anyways but still, yeah kinda gross.


----------



## shellshock187 (Apr 19, 2011)

*Steatoda Nobilis (i think)*

Hi guys, love the scorps pics and the tegenaria are my fav Uk spider been looking after this one for a while, i believe its a Steatoda Nobilis, and as you will see from the pics she has egg sacks,,,any chance you guys n girls could look over the pics just to confirm whether it is or is not a S.Nobilis


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Stelios said:


> No it is in fact ilegal to even disturb slow worms.
> They are covered by the wildlife and countryside Act 1981, as all wildlife is but then you are still allowed to collect and keep.
> Slowworms are also covered by the conservation of habitats and species regu's 2010.


i looked into it prior:
you are allowed to colect slow worms, grass snakes and the two other lizard spp we get, it is the smooth snake and the adder you can't _disturb_ , the adder because you need a dwal and the smooth snake because i believe it's numbers are in decline.
besides, i will eventually take it back, when it's a bit bigger sincer it's only about half a foot long tail and all (i know  it's all tail lol) and i want to get lots of photos of her


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

mcluskyisms said:


> I frowned once, didn't like it....
> 
> Plus apparently it can give you crows feet. Not like I'm the kinda guy who would want a birds foot anyways but still, yeah kinda gross.


what are crows feet?
the wrinkles on the outside of your eyes when you frown?


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

spinnin_tom said:


> i looked into it prior:
> you are allowed to colect slow worms, grass snakes and the two other lizard spp we get, it is the smooth snake and the adder you can't _disturb_ , the adder because you need a dwal and the smooth snake because i believe it's numbers are in decline.
> besides, i will eventually take it back, when it's a bit bigger sincer it's only about half a foot long tail and all (i know  it's all tail lol) and i want to get lots of photos of her


Yeah you're right I know about the smooth snake, I thought that slow worms had the same protection.:blush:
I wondered why Gregg didn't pick you up on it, should have known then.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Biggys said:


> I dont think spiders can be morphs they lack he melanin and other pigments that allow morphs to be created



They do have pigments, for some colours. Some are structural based, like blues (with sheen) whilst others are formed under the cuticle and show through transparent patches (like white, which are usually crystals of guanine). 

Spiders are not sufficiently known in most cases to allow assignment of "morphs" outside of hobby circles. IMHO the concept is a bit redundant on most spiders anyway and only really applicable for captive populations to help differentiate them.


----------



## hadgo (Jan 1, 2009)

GRB said:


> Not illegal, just frowned upon massively.


Like masturbating on airplanes? (had to)


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

GRB said:


> They do have pigments, for some colours. Some are structural based, like blues (with sheen) whilst others are formed under the cuticle and show through transparent patches (like white, which are usually crystals of guanine).
> 
> Spiders are not sufficiently known in most cases to allow assignment of "morphs" outside of hobby circles. IMHO the concept is a bit redundant on most spiders anyway and only really applicable for captive populations to help differentiate them.


Ahh thanks for clearing that up : victory:



hadgo said:


> Like masturbating on airplanes? (had to)


Talking from personal experiance ? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

spinnin_tom said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> ...


 you selling any of these


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

shellshock187 said:


> Hi guys, love the scorps pics and the tegenaria are my fav Uk spider been looking after this one for a while, i believe its a Steatoda Nobilis, and as you will see from the pics she has egg sacks,,,any chance you guys n girls could look over the pics just to confirm whether it is or is not a S.Nobilis
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Hi, that looks to me like a Steatoda triangulosa. I had one in between my secondary glazing, the slings scattered a few days ago. The female wandered off but the male is still around.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

anyway..
i'm happy
we get false widows in kent 
found 2 juvies today (with the pooter i made) and now they are in my room somewhere lol


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

spinnin_tom said:


> anyway..
> i'm happy
> we get false widows in kent
> found 2 juvies today (with the pooter i made) and now they are in my room somewhere lol


I have an nice little surprise, when I get my cam sorted


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Biggys said:


> I have an nice little surprise, when I get my cam sorted


oooooh
can't wait.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Been keeping this little guy for a few weeks.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

^that's purrdy 
i want


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

:flrt:


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

bottom one is a comb footed spider (Enoplognatha)
and the hell did you find that 'thing' ?
looks like a devils coach horse grub/whatever :L


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

spinnin_tom said:


> bottom one is a comb footed spider
> and the hell did you find that 'thing' ?
> looks like a devils coach horse grub/whatever :L


Sweet got an Id on the spid then 

that huge thing well it was on me :lol2:

it's about 2-3" :gasp:

any Ideas on the cute little beetle :flrt:


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Biggys said:


> Sweet got an Id on the spid then
> 
> that huge thing well it was on me :lol2:
> 
> ...




not a clue on the beetle.
looks like a ground beetle or similar
where'd you find these things?


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

spinnin_tom said:


> not a clue on the beetle.
> looks like a ground beetle or similar
> where'd you find these things?


All in a very shush shush. little inverting/herping place of mine


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Biggys said:


> All in a very shush shush. little inverting/herping place of mine



nice
i found a place like that.
full of big garden spiders, orb weavers, beetles, centipedes and little millipedes 
herping ? what else you find? i got a slow worm


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

spinnin_tom said:


> nice
> i found a place like that.
> full of big garden spiders, orb weavers, beetles, centipedes and little millipedes
> herping ? what else you find? i got a slow worm


Well I have found adders, grass snakes, slow worms,

there is also lots of wold spiders, crab spiders, nursey webs

tonnes of different snails and slugs

Huge ants nest, which I trip on and got bitten to bits -_-

crayfish, minnows, stickle backs, water scorps

lots


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

sounds like fun.
if it's the non native crayfish, be sure to kill it 
did you mean wolf spiders?


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

went hunting for Argiope the other day and found quite a few. Also found an Agelena labyrinthica and 2 others which I haven't ID'd yet.








Argiope








A. labyrinthica


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

spinnin_tom said:


> sounds like fun.
> if it's the non native crayfish, be sure to kill it
> *did you mean wolf spiders*?


Yup :blush:

And yeah it was a signal cray fish :devil:

to be honest if I knew the river was 100% clean I would of purged it and given it to the bosc, but I would rather not risk it


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

^best play it safe.


gp- what was the first spid looking after in its web?


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

here's your stripy spider Ty

Gardensafari Picture Page about the Candy Stripe Spider (with many detailed photographs)

a big grasshopper Tom, the Argiope there are all fat because the hoppers just jump straight into their webs!


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

garlicpickle said:


> here's your stripy spider Ty
> 
> Gardensafari Picture Page about the Candy Stripe Spider (with many detailed photographs)
> 
> a big grasshopper Tom, the Argiope there are all fat because the hoppers just jump straight into their webs!


Ahh thanks GP :no1:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Biggys said:


> Ahh thanks GP :no1:


Mr GP says your bug is a Mirid plant bug, probably Deraeocoris ruber


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

garlicpickle said:


> Mr GP says your bug is a Mirid plant bug, probably Deraeocoris ruber


well i want it


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

garlicpickle said:


> Mr GP says your bug is a Mirid plant bug, probably Deraeocoris ruber


 
Tell him thanks :no1:

quite a cute little bug , are they common ?


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Biggys said:


> Tell him thanks :no1:
> 
> quite a cute little bug , are they common ?


pretty common yes, there's lots of different mirid bugs. I only know about them because Mr GP is keen on macro photography and is a bit OCD about identifying everything he shoots :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

garlicpickle said:


> pretty common yes, there's lots of different mirid bugs. I only know about them because Mr GP is keen on macro photography and is a bit OCD about identifying everything he shoots :lol2:


oh god..
mum says i'm ocd.
all the vivs have to be perfectly straight


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

garlicpickle said:


> pretty common yes, there's lots of different mirid bugs. I only know about them because Mr GP is keen on macro photography and is a bit OCD about identifying everything he shoots :lol2:


:lol2::lol2:

I have never seen them before....I think i need to get out hunting more often


----------



## Bagger293 (Jun 8, 2011)

Do spiders steal webs off each other? I have 2 spiders in the house who I don't recognise on webs which are familiar to me...


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Bagger293 said:


> Do spiders steal webs off each other? I have 2 spiders in the house who I don't recognise on webs which are familiar to me...


Hmm I'm not to sure mate, interesting though


----------



## Bagger293 (Jun 8, 2011)

It's really weird, one is much MUCH bigger than the one I'm used to seeing there and the other is smaller than it should be!!


----------



## iLuke (Jul 14, 2011)

Ignore this post lol, posted in wrong section. 

On topic; Btw.. what are those big spiders which live in dark places and webs tons.. quite a light abdomen and big dark-ish legs. I'll post a picture when I can find one again and I'll take a snap of him/her.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

that's not entirely relevant to anything right there lol ^
but yay pics


----------



## iLuke (Jul 14, 2011)

spinnin_tom said:


> that's not entirely relevant to anything right there lol ^
> but yay pics


"lets chat about them and post pictures"

Is what I'm going to be doing, so it kinda is ?


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

iLuke said:


> "lets chat about them and post pictures"
> 
> Is what I'm going to be doing, so it kinda is ?


 
yeah but none of these are uk natives


----------



## iLuke (Jul 14, 2011)

spinnin_tom said:


> yeah but none of these are uk natives


Oh well, are any T's UK native?


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

iLuke said:


> Oh well, are any T's UK native?


 
no.
i don't understand why you asked that though :L


----------



## iLuke (Jul 14, 2011)

I was being sarcastic buddy  But I thought I'd just share what I've got mate, I'll post pictures and whatever.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

This is a thread for people to talk about UK native spiders. 
Not a thread for UK native people to talk about their tarantulas. :lol2:


----------



## iLuke (Jul 14, 2011)

garlicpickle said:


> This is a thread for people to talk about UK native spiders.
> Not a thread for UK native people to talk about their tarantulas. :lol2:


Alright, my bad I'll take them off then


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

Biggys said:


> I have noticed a few people on the forum keeping UK native spiders, so I thought I would start a thread, where we can chat about them and people can share pictures


*+*



iLuke said:


> I've got;
> 
> Curly Haired T
> Colbolt Blue T
> ...


 
*=*


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Spuddy said:


> *+*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bwhahahahaahahahahaahah :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Spuddy said:


> *+*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
oh god.
i just got on school holidays, and i'm greeted with math


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

let's never talk of this ever again


----------



## iLuke (Jul 14, 2011)

Yeah I changed the post guys.. sorry for doing the wrong thing lol.


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

iLuke said:


> Yeah I changed the post guys.. sorry for doing the wrong thing lol.


Don't be sorry dude, It's not a hangable offence...this time


----------



## iLuke (Jul 14, 2011)

Biggys said:


> Don't be sorry dude, It's not a hangable offence...this time


Narr, I am sorry dude.. Should of read properly before I posted, changed the post now and I asked a question instead of what I previously wrote.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Biggys said:


> Don't be sorry dude, It's not a hangable offence...this time


 
emphasis on this time.
i posted on the wrong thread, tyler cut off my hands


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

iLuke said:


> Ignore this post lol, posted in wrong section.
> 
> On topic; Btw.. what are those big spiders which live in dark places and webs tons.. quite a light abdomen and big dark-ish legs. I'll post a picture when I can find one again and I'll take a snap of him/her.


 
_Segestria florentina_ ?


----------



## iLuke (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm not too sure, ones hiding in my gas box outside, it's a gas meter and it's webbed it all up.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

iLuke said:


> I'm not too sure, ones hiding in my gas box outside, it's a gas meter and it's webbed it all up.


 
_S. florentina_ are europes most venemous spider.
do not touch it until you get a pic


----------



## iLuke (Jul 14, 2011)

Ah.. alright. I didn't know that, I'll take a picture for you in the next few minutes buddy.


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

spinnin_tom said:


> emphasis on this time.
> i posted on the wrong thread, tyler cut off my hands


I did, poor guy has to type with his noes now :|


----------



## Bagger293 (Jun 8, 2011)

spinnin_tom said:


> :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> oh god.
> i just got on school holidays, and i'm greeted with math


Maths..


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Biggys said:


> I did, poor guy has to type with his noes now :|


 
or my feet..
depends on the mood i'm in


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

spinnin_tom said:


> _S. florentina_ are europes most venemous spider.
> do not touch it until you get a pic


Where did you get that info? What about Latrodectus tredecimguttatus for a start.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

garlicpickle said:


> Where did you get that info? What about Latrodectus tredecimguttatus for a start.


 
i read it was in at least 2 places.
have you been bitten by both gp?
can you compare?


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

I just found this in the back garden yesterday...


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Bagger293 said:


> Maths..


:lol2:



spinnin_tom said:


> or my feet..
> depends on the mood i'm in


Yup that extra toe of yours comes in handy :whistling2:

:Na_Na_Na_Na:



garlicpickle said:


> Where did you get that info? What about Latrodectus tredecimguttatus for a start.


:no1:




mcluskyisms said:


> I just found this in the back garden yesterday...
> 
> image


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Biggys said:


> Yup that extra toe of yours comes in handy


 
shh nobody else knows


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

spinnin_tom said:


> i read it was in at least 2 places.
> have you been bitten by both gp?
> can you compare?


Not from personal experience no, can you?

could I have the links to where you read them please?


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

garlicpickle said:


> Not from personal experience no, can you?
> 
> could I have the links to where you read them please?


 
probably not.
i found them ages ago.
when i was researchin euscorps


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

spinnin_tom said:


> shh nobody else knows


Opps sorry dude :whistling2:


----------



## iLuke (Jul 14, 2011)

I couldn't get a clear picture of him, he's really really fast. Everytime I opened the gas meter lid he bolted to his burrow, the whole place was webbed btw, I got a good picture of the web which he took though. I'll post it when it decides too upload onto tinypic.. they're not uploading atm, none of my camera picture and idk why.


----------



## ali.rigg (Jul 19, 2011)

My 17 yr old daughter has a Avic Versicolor called Martii, Pokie Regalis( India) and has now taken to collecting and keeping spiders she finds around the windows wen they have been left open but i wudnt know any of the species. There is 1 she calls greedy sod coz it eats loads lol:2thumb:I dont like them euw .... Give me our gorgeous T's any day :lol2:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

ali.rigg said:


> My 17 yr old daughter has a Avic Versicolor called Martii, Pokie Regalis( India) and has now taken to collecting and keeping spiders she finds around the windows wen they have been left open but i wudnt know any of the species. There is 1 she calls greedy sod coz it eats loads lol:2thumb:I dont like them euw .... Give me our gorgeous T's any day :lol2:


:lol2:


Nah can't beat a good Uk native


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

A little Spitting Spider (Scytodes thoracica) I found in the bath last night


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

garlicpickle said:


> A little Spitting Spider (Scytodes thoracica) I found in the bath last night


Awesome looking wee thing, you should call it El Hadji Diouf.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

spinnin_tom said:


> _S. florentina_ are europes most venemous spider.
> do not touch it until you get a pic


Other than the other more venomous species yes...

Funnily enough there's not a dance named after Segestria.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

GRB said:


> Other than the other more venomous species yes...
> 
> Funnily enough there's not a dance named after Segestria.


 
you are jumping on everything i'm doing, that is in the past and has been cleared up. i found out that it is venemous, but not the most in europe, leave it, grant


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

spinnin_tom said:


> you are jumping on everything i'm doing, that is in the past and has been cleared up. i found out that it is venemous, but not the most in europe, leave it, grant


Nope, I was reading the thread and this struck me as a comment worth correcting. It was also posted 3 days ago so hardly like I'm digging things up from last year.


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Anyway enough that..


Scorps are doing really well, and will be feeding them tomorrow


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Biggys said:


> Anyway enough that..
> 
> 
> Scorps are doing really well, and will be feeding them tomorrow


they are greedy little things 
any chance to eat, they'll take 
have they had a wander round your arm yet Ty?


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

spinnin_tom said:


> they are greedy little things
> any chance to eat, they'll take
> have they had a wander round your arm yet Ty?


Yeah they desided they wanted to go run about, and shot up my arm lol

my god aren't they quick :gasp:


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Biggys said:


> Yeah they desided they wanted to go run about, and shot up my arm lol
> 
> my god aren't they quick :gasp:


when they want to be.
most of the time you'd think they're high lol.. they sit soo still.
the facebook pics of one on my face took ages, getting him to sit still lol


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

spinnin_tom said:


> when they want to be.
> most of the time you'd think they're high lol.. they sit soo still.
> the facebook pics of one on my face took ages, getting him to sit still lol


:lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

found a big ole female Steatoda spp (false widow) today. she was huge, but wasn't doing as well as my other widow, i keep.. she was a bit dopey and kept falling on her back, but i put her outside and she was fine after a couple of minutes of gauging her surroundings lol.


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

spinnin_tom said:


> found a big ole female Steatoda spp (false widow) today. she was huge, but wasn't doing as well as my other widow, i keep.. she was a bit dopey and kept falling on her back, but i put her outside and she was fine after a couple of minutes of gauging her surroundings lol.


Awww :lol2:

We don't get widows round hear from some reason


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Biggys said:


> Awww :lol2:
> 
> We don't get widows round hear from some reason


that's weird.
i thought they were really widespread :L


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

spinnin_tom said:


> that's weird.
> i thought they were really widespread :L


They are, I'm probably not looking hard enough :lol2:


----------



## Bagger293 (Jun 8, 2011)

Found a big boy in my kitchen last night when I was up getting a glass of water. Couldn't resist getting a couple of pics!



















Leg span was about 3 and a half inches in that position!


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Bagger293 said:


> Found a big boy in my kitchen last night when I was up getting a glass of water. Couldn't resist getting a couple of pics!
> 
> image
> 
> image


 
Nice teggie dude


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

somebody found a leopard gecko in the uk :gasp:
(does that count?)


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Can anyone tell me what this spider is, currently living next to my pond.

Is it a garden spider? Cos every photograph I've seen on the 'net shows very different patterning?

Topside










Underside












Actually I think I've worked it out - think it's a Tetragnatha extensa - common stretch spider????


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

nope but it looks gangsterifc


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

feorag said:


> Actually I think I've worked it out - think it's a Tetragnatha extensa - common stretch spider????


yep, I think that's it

BBC - Science & Nature - Wildfacts - Long-jawed orb weaver


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Great thanks! :2thumb:


----------

